# Chinese Reels...Anyone Tried Them?



## Nalajr

Hey all,

I was browsing Ebay the other night looking for another old Shimano Solstace like I have now when I started seeing reel after reel that was priced very low for what it said the specs were. Curious I started checking them out. They were all from China. I saw both spinning reels and baitcasters. They looked like they were nice reels and the specs would have you believe that as well. The price is what throws you. You see these supposed top notch reels that are priced at $18 for a spinner and $29 for a great looking baitcaster.
I started noticing the "number watching" and how many they have sold. These reels are NOT sitting on the shelves in some warehouse in China. They are selling a TON of them. One of the spinning reels I liked the looks of listed that it had sold several HUNDRED of them with a couple hundred more "WATCHING." The sellers all had LOTS of GREAT FEEDBACK with great praise for the reels.

I am not in the market for any new reels right now, but I was curious about these reels. Has anyone tried them or have any experience with them? What do you think of them and their quality? Would you ever try one or no? If you did try them and they were awesome, would you bail out on your Shimano's, Daiwa's and other HIGH DOLLAR reels and go with the Chinese reels?

Let's hear your thoughts please.

Thanks
Nalajr


----------



## pYr8

Have yet to get one but I know what you are talking about. I'll probably get one or two & post a review, just for the heck of it. I'm not expecting much but I have to satisfy my curiosity...


----------



## Nalajr

I'd like to read your reviews when you get them....

Nalajr


----------



## GoneFish'n

*Okay I'll Bite*

You got my curiosity up, and I checked it out for the fun of it. I love my Citicas and Curados, but really am curious about the reels from China. I bought one, so after it gets here, I'll continue with my review. I may be sorry, but it wasn't much to lose just to learn about what they have to offer.
GoneFish'n
Charlie:fish:


----------



## Capt sharky

They are better built especially shimanos


----------



## mas360

I bought one spinning reel with 9 ball bearings for $20. I used it twice. It worked fine but the jury is still out on durability.


----------



## dan_wrider

Subscribed. Good thread, thanks.


----------



## GoneFish'n

welcome Dan. You'll love 2cool


----------



## jetbuilt

got a link or keyword to search? I'll pick one up as a loaner reel. . .we all know equipment breaks far more often in the hands of those that don't own it!


----------



## GoneFish'n

This is the link for the Chinese store that has the reels I got. $31 plus free shipping.

go to this site, then in the search box, type baitcasting reels...

http://stores.ebay.com/firstmatch/

I was going to post a picture of it, but I think that would violate 2cool's sponsorship/sales policies.


----------



## GoneFish'n

My apologies to the great sponsors and management of 2cool. I allowed myself to get caught up in this thread, and not thinking. After I put this information out on here, I realized it was probably in violation of the rules. Especially since we have great sponsors on here who offer fishing equipment. I tried to delete it, but couldn't.


----------



## Nalajr

You can see the low cost reels here....
http://www.ebay.com/chp/Spinning-/36147

baitcasters...
http://www.ebay.com/chp/Baitcasting-/108153


----------



## jetbuilt

I openly requested the info, if anyone is in violation of the rules...I'll take the blame and the consequences.


----------



## HollyH451

I'm afraid I'm gonna have to ask you all to send me those reels. Thx. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nalajr

I wasn't aware that links to Ebay couldn't be posted.

If I done wrong, I apologize for even starting the thread.

Nalajr


----------



## SetDaHook

Everything else is made in China. Why not reels?


----------



## JMACHALA

Shimano is made in Japan as are many other...I'd be willing to bet that the guts are the same, a different paint scheme and name is what we're paying for. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pYr8

I think the Curado G's were made in Korea


----------



## Nalajr

As JMACHALA says, I too would just about guarantee that the guts of all these reels are the same or at minimum come from the same suppliers. It just wouldn't make good economic sense to totally disregard known supply lines of components that you can have a ready supply of in favor of investing the money and time to manufacture your own components from the ground up.

I'm curious to see how these reels do when some of you get them and try them out.

Nalajr


----------



## fishingtwo

China has stolen so much intellectual information from companies. There probally just like any other name brand. Might be radioactive though..


----------



## rmknecht

I purchased a Chinese 12+1 BB, 6.3:1 baitcaster earlier this year and paid $35 with free S&H. It took almost 30 days to get the reel from China. I have used it a number of times in different ways and so far have no complaints overall. I am currently using it as a pitching flipping reel. I also recently purchased a new 13 Fishing Concept A reel and am waiting for it. I am really looking forward to trying out that reel.


----------



## CrazyBass

After reading everyone's post I am going to buy 2 of them next week and see how they operate. I am all for cutting fishing cost.


----------



## rudytexas

I just bought a BX1000 12 +1 BB baitcaster on eBay for $45, similar to these Chinese ones but seemed better quality without the Chinese writing on it. We'll see how it performs.


----------



## WillieT

rmknecht said:


> I purchased a Chinese 12+1 BB, 6.3:1 baitcaster earlier this year and paid $35 with free S&H. It took almost 30 days to get the reel from China. I have used it a number of times in different ways and so far have no complaints overall. I am currently using it as a pitching flipping reel. I also recently purchased a new 13 Fishing Concept A reel and am waiting for it. I am really looking forward to trying out that reel.


Welcome to 2Cool. Thanks for your input.


----------



## pYr8

I just ordered one, I'm sure it'll be weeks before I see it. The model is H9701-R, carbon looking body, red handle. Will report after some use...


----------



## GoneFish'n

wow that's pretty fancy looking. Time will tell. Mine should be here too in a year or two.:mpd:


----------



## katjim00

I think your main issue with the china knock offs will be quality control. Figure on 1 out of 4 being good. If you get the one you will be happy if you get the other 3 well.....chunk it since parts will be hard to come by.


----------



## GoneFish'n

just like the old saying goes....you get what you pay for. If its trash, that's where it needs to go. If not...then that's a good thing.


----------



## HollyH451

katjim00 said:


> I think your main issue with the china knock offs will be quality control. Figure on 1 out of 4 being good. If you get the one you will be happy if you get the other 3 well.....chunk it since parts will be hard to come by.


Maybe the box it comes in will be useful at least.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jamesgreeson

Not just China,I bought two bass pro gold reels on sale for about 30 bucks each ,got home screwed the covers and It fit my 6500c3 perfect..


----------



## GoneFish'n

*Here's the One I Ordered*

This one is the 11 BB real.


----------



## GoneFish'n

*Arrived in a week*

One last comment here. The reel arrived in a week. 
Shipped from Santa Clara CA, not China. It looks good.


----------



## bountyhunter

I tried them and save your money!!! The H2O Express Mettles at Academy are a much better reel for about the same money.


----------



## pYr8

bountyhunter said:


> I tried them and save your money!!! The H2O Express Mettles at Academy are a much better reel for about the same money.


When I've caught the sales on those for $30 I've picked them up. There again, some work better than others. I had one that had a sticky thumb bar but it settled down after lube and use.


----------



## Nalajr

That is a pretty good looking reel.

Have you tried it yet? I'd like to see a field test whenever you get to it.

Thanks
Nalajr


----------



## rudytexas

bountyhunter said:


> I tried them and save your money!!! The H2O Express Mettles at Academy are a much better reel for about the same money.


X2. The Mettle is really a great reel, I owe a couple. I returned a Chinese one I bought online, it was not good quality and birdnested the first cast.


----------



## smokinguntoo

rudytexas said:


> X2. The Mettle is really a great reel, I owe a couple. I returned a Chinese one I bought online, it was not good quality and birdnested the first cast.


On your recommendation I bought one. It was $49.95 on line and $59.95 at the store - they honored the lower price. Loaded for Friday morning.

SG2


----------



## pYr8

I'll only buy the Mettle's at a deep discount (e.g. $30 or so). They have QC problems. Some work OK, some don't. The cost to return was prohibitive, until lately, a new Academy is going in Huntsville next to the Target


----------



## tbone2374

How long can you expect those to last? Why not buy and support our reels, made in America? Parts, would be nonexistent! As Charlie said, you get what you pay for!


----------



## Tall Texan

fishingtwo said:


> China has stolen so much intellectual information from companies. There probally just like any other name brand. Might be radioactive though..


This is what I was thinking.


----------



## pYr8

Received the China Special today. Box states the manufacturer as DynaMicer, whatever that may or may not mean in Cantonese or Mandarin or whatever. I'll do up some pics tomorrow but the DM120RA reel looks presentable. Low profile, 3-1/2" re-curve handle, U shaped spool, oval line guide... It looks a bit like a Lew's BB1 Pro knock off.

First thing I noticed is play in the handle shaft, probably .040" to.060". I never find this in a good quality reel but here, I expect it.

It claims to have 11+1 bearings, meaning 11 ball type bearings & 1 clutch/anti-reverse bearing. We'll see as I dig into this thing.

More soon
Karl


----------



## Jimmy Blue

This post has gone on for some time and has been an interesting read.

I finally feel the urge to add to it;

First, as far as Chinese reels or anything else. Chinese production quality is constantly improving. I remember when my dad bought a Japanese car and people thought he was nuts. Several weeks ago my wife bought a Korean car and it is NICE.

I would suspect that the Chines reels are about what the consensus is on this site; a bargain but taking a chance (20% to 40%?) that the reel fails. I

I suspect however that in another five years we won't be having this conversation.

A note on Academy. For those that don't know, the family that started Academy no longer own it. It was sold over a year ago to a private equity firm. The PE firms goal is to raise profitability and then sell the chain. That firm has put money onto the company (notice the television commercials and the use of celebrity pitch people like Emmitt Smith and Danica Patrick?). They have also put better controls on inventory (which is why you don't see quite as a low of prices on some of the clear-out stuff.... because they don't get caught as often in overstock situations).

I have a client who sales to Academy and he tells me in their cost cutting efforts they have replaced the buyers with young kids out of college who don't have a great deal of experience and therefore buy solely based on price. therefore most of the non name brand items you are now buying at Academy are Chinese.

As for me, its still the best place in town to shop for sporting goods, I just hope don't start raising prices in their final push for profits.


----------



## GoneFish'n

*Field Test*

I got two of the reels in. The yellow one, I gave to a grandson for his birthday. He loves it and is practicing so it won't be such a chore when he is confined to a boat. The reel is smooth and there is no play anywhere in the handle, spool, or anywhere else. Nice and tight. It is so vitally important when setting it up, especially for a kid, to adjust the tensions in relation to the weight of the lure. Once thats done, you're good to go.
Then I got the blue one from the same place. Same thing, it showed up here in less than a week, operates just right. At first, there was a bit of a drag when winding the reel, but it worked itself out or more likely I adjusted it out. Once again, the proper adjustments are important.
I'd do it again, and most likely will. I still love my Curado and Citica reels though.
GoneFish'n
Charlie


----------



## HollyH451

Have you guys been able to use them yet? I'm really curious about these and might go ahead and order one tonight.


----------



## Nalajr

tbone2374 said:


> How long can you expect those to last? Why not buy and support our reels, made in America? Parts, would be nonexistent! As Charlie said, you get what you pay for!


What reels are made in AMERICA today? I'm guessing that NO reel from Shimano or Daiwa is made in the USA.
Maybe Penn or LEWS. Just a guess.

I'd say the best chance you'd have at getting a USA made reel is to get one of those really nice, HIGH DOLLAR fly reels that sell for like $750 at ORVIS.

Nalajr


----------



## bountyhunter

tbone2374 said:


> How long can you expect those to last? Why not buy and support our reels, made in America? Parts, would be nonexistent! As Charlie said, you get what you pay for!


The only reels today that are 100% made and assembled in the USA are Ardent Reels. I haven't tried their reels but will say their rods are awesome!! Their reels are next on my list as I'd like to go all Made in the USA!!


----------



## pYr8

I've got a brand new Lew's BB1HZ... made in Korea. Great reel, but not made in the USA


----------



## [email protected]

*import reels*



bountyhunter said:


> The only reels today that are 100% made and assembled in the USA are Ardent Reels. I haven't tried their reels but will say their rods are awesome!! Their reels are next on my list as I'd like to go all Made in the USA!!


bountyhunter is correct not many true American made reels. The factory that produces the inexpensive reels are manufacturing reels for many different lines most you have probably fished. The only issue will be parts. so buy more than one.


----------

